# Περιστέρια > Ράτσες >  jacobin

## doubler

παιδια οριστε  τα jacobin μου ειναι τα καινουργια περιστερια που πηρα .Ειναι πολυ ομορφα πουλια οπως βλεπετε και ιδιαιτερα απαιτητικα καθως δυσκολευονται στην οραση οπως βλεπετε κι εσεις κι ετσι θελουν φροντιδα ιδιαιτερη

http://img585.imageshack.us/i/p1552010111.jpg/
http://img707.imageshack.us/i/p161703010111.jpg/
http://img98.imageshack.us/i/p155403010111.jpg/
http://img98.imageshack.us/i/p155202010111.jpg/

----------


## Rania

Να σου ζήσουν. Καλή αναπαραγωγή να εχεις είναι, πολύ όμορφα.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

πολυ ομορφα!

----------


## douke-soula

παρα πολυ ομορφα!!!!!!!να τα χαιρεσαι :Happy0030:  :Happy0030:  :Happy0030:

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Καλά τι αριστοκρατικό πουλάκι είναι αυτό;.Συγνώμη που βλέπουμε ότι έχουν πρόβλημα στην όραση και γιατί αυτό; :Happy0030:  :Happy0030:

----------


## panos70

παρα πολυ ομορφα να σου ζήσουν και να τα χαιρεσαι

----------


## doubler

ευχαριστω παρα πολυ παιδια Κωσταντινε το προβλημα φαινεται στο οτι βλεπουν μονο μπροστα και οχι στα πλαγια

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> ευχαριστω παρα πολυ παιδια Κωσταντινε το προβλημα φαινεται στο οτι βλεπουν μονο μπροστα και οχι στα πλαγια


Εμ πως να δουν .Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## andreas142

διορθώνώ ένα λάθος πού εκανά και εγώ για να φαίνονται καλύτερες οι φωτογραφίες των πολύ ομορφών περιστεριών

----------

